# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  حقائب مدرسية

## المومياءة

السلام عليكم
شخباركم
عندي لكم خبر يوجع البطن
مو باقي شيء على المدارس ها
شهر و شيء
من جذي جبت لكم مجموعة حقائب مدرسية









































منقوول

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ويلييييييييييي جبتي ليي ريحة المنحسه خيوه*
*اني قلت بشتري ليي جدي بعدين ظهري ينكسر من كفر الكتب والدفاتر خوب اول فنوي وا ادراك مافنوي*
*تسلمي حبيبتي*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## MOONY

الله مره يجننو
والله وحشتني المدرسه وأيامها :sad2: 
الله يوفق الجميع
و يالبطه بكره بتتحسري على أيامها
ربي يسهل عليش وذكرو زين هذي فنويه :wink: 
تحياتي لكِ خيتو المومياء

----------


## زهور الامل

مشكوره خيتوو المومياءه 
ع الطرح الحلوويعطيك العافيه
عجبووني الاولى والخامسه
بنتظار المزيييد

----------


## المومياءة

السلام عليكم
مشكورين على تواجدكم العسل
و مسكينة ضحكووه بتروح فنوي
هي بتروح فنوي و اني فاني اعدادي ههه
بالتوفيق

----------


## سكاكر ورديه

واااااااااااااايد حلوين .....
يسلموو ..المومياءه ..
و الله يوقفق الجميع ..
وان شاء الله احلى باك تووووووو سكووووول ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

*مشكوره حبيبتي المومياء كلهم حلوين بس اكثر واحده عجبت بنتي بتروح صف ثالث متوسط هي هذه*




*وهذي*




*وهذي*





*ويش اسوي فيهاطماعه   قاعده جنبي الحين وتقول بكره لازم نروح السوق* 


*ويش اسوي في هالبنات طالعين عيوني اولهم اميروه وكبرياؤوه والحين هذي الي جنبي*

----------


## سيناريو

الله يهنيكم يارب تسلموا  وام الحلوين ضحكتني 
 واذا شفت وحده في السوق بالشنطات هاذي بعرفكم ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

حقاااائب رااائعه 
بس ماقلتي النا فين يبيعووهم >>باروح اخد الي وبجيب الك هديه 
هه 
مشكوووره خيتوو 
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
محبتك:أحلى بنوته..,

----------


## أسرار الليل

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
حلوويين مرة 
يسلمووو خيتو المومياااء على الصوووور الحلوووين واني اكثر وحدة شنطة عجبتني هذي


بس ماني قايله في اي صف اني خخخخخخخخخخخخ<<< كتوومة الأخت
مع انه ذكر في الصفحة هذي ههههه
وبالتوفيق للجميع
اسرار

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يااااااااااي
يجننو 
حلويييييين
ابغى وحدة
واني زي ضحكووة
اول فاانوي
نبي وحدة زي شنطة السفر
كبيرة ويسحبوها
هههههههههههههه
الصرااحة رهيبين
ام الحليون
الله يخليهمـ لج
يلا 
عسى رحتوا السووق
وجبتوا لي وياكمـ شنطه
ههههههههههـ
مشكوورة المومياءة
عطاج الله العافية
على الشنطات الحلوة

----------


## زهرة القلوب

_مشكوره خيتو عالحقائب الجميله_ 
_الله يعطيش العافيه_ 
_تحياتي_

----------


## غرورالورد

حلوين خيتو تسلمي

----------


## المومياءة

السلام عليكم
مشكورين على تواجدكم العسل
ام الحولين الله يخليهم لج 
اسرار الليل اظن اني عرفت اي صف بتروحين
ثالث متوسط  صح؟ :wink:

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
خيتك همسااااات وله :rolleyes:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## سمراء

يسلمووو حبيبتي المومياءة ع الحقائب
والله ان ما ليي خلق اروح المدرسة
وانا نفس ضحكوه ورياحين بروح اول فنوي :toung: 
بأنتظار جديــ :amuse: ــدك
تحياتي .... سمراء

----------


## المومياءة

تسلمو  على  المرور
همسات و لة 
شبوكة
سرسورة

----------


## الفتى_الحزين

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كتير حلوين 
تسلمي

----------


## روح البراءة

واوووووووووووووووووووووووو 

*روعه*

*تسلمين حبيبتي على هالذوق*

*بالتوفيق*

----------


## Lost N Life

كشخه كشخه وين احصلهم هع هع

صار خاطري في وحده منهم 

كلك ذوق اختي...

----------

